# Red-eyed tree frog help. Urgent!



## troglodyte (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a red-eyed tree frog that won't eat. I've tossed in so many crickets but he just ignores them. He's become so thin it's making me sick!! What can I do?


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 19, 2008)

is the temp and humidity right?

and if so maybe try another type of food:?


----------



## troglodyte (Aug 19, 2008)

It's kept around 75-85 in my house and I mist it daily. I provide a bowl of water, too. :\ Would mealworms be okay? I don't like mealworms because they bite back and creep me out, but if it's all right to feed a tree frog I'll try it. I don't think my little guy's going to last much longer and I don't want to lose him. That's not right.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 19, 2008)

i hope he'll be ok
ill pray:worship:


----------



## JohnEDove (Aug 19, 2008)

First I'd be sure the crickets are small enough, *no longer *than the width of the frogs mouth and smaller if at all possible.
Next I'd be sure the humidity is in the 60% to 70% range and keep the day temps between 75 and 80. Mist it a couple of time a day if needed and partially close off the venting if it is a screen top.
Lastly I'd be sure there is plenty of foliage for it to hide in and never handle it.


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you ever tried hornworms are silkworms?  I have never kept any frogs but I know a lot of critters go crazy over them.  They can be shipped to you overnight...


----------



## mandarb (Aug 20, 2008)

RETF's are very delicate and need a lot of foliage for cover. I use snake plant and pothos planted in the tank with them. They also eat food that is slightly smaller then average for their size. I feed adults 1/2" crickets though they seem a little on the small size. 

Wild collected specimens are far more demanding and usually need medication if they are to live. 

Sorry to hear about the little guy.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 20, 2008)

ow is he?
do we have a verdict?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you treat the water you put in the bowl/spray him with? If so, what do you treat it with/for?


----------



## troglodyte (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm on a well, so my water comes straight from the ground. I don't treat it. It's bad, I know, but I haven't had any problems yet.

I found a little cup of tiny mealworms that Kelly Swift sent me when I ordered some slings from him a few months ago, he threw them in there "just in case..." and the RETF (that abbreviation is so much easier) chowed down on them. She's even starting to return to her normal light green color. I think she's going to be okay. 

I also relocated her to a fancy Exo-Terra terrarium instead of an upright KK and gave her tons of plants and a food dish for the mealies.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 21, 2008)

troglodyte said:


> I'm on a well, so my water comes straight from the ground. I don't treat it. It's bad, I know, but I haven't had any problems yet.


To be fair, you might be having problems right now. :8o I really, REALLY advise treating your water. Amphibians are extremely sensitive to anything in there that shouldn't be, and I do mean anything.


----------



## troglodyte (Aug 21, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> To be fair, you might be having problems right now. :8o I really, REALLY advise treating your water. Amphibians are extremely sensitive to anything in there that shouldn't be, and I do mean anything.



What do you recommend I do to it?


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can, go to Wal-mart and buy distilled water. I use it exclusively for my poison dart frog and have never had a problem. That way you don't have to worry about treating it.
Hope this helps,

GK


----------



## troglodyte (Aug 21, 2008)

gecko_keeper said:


> If you can, go to Wal-mart and buy distilled water. I use it exclusively for my poison dart frog and have never had a problem. That way you don't have to worry about treating it.
> Hope this helps,
> 
> GK



What about drinking water? Not as good? I bought like 6 gallons of it in preparation for the storm here... I was sure the power was going to go out. When the power goes out here, so does the water. :\


----------



## Kid Dragon (Aug 21, 2008)

troglodyte said:


> What about drinking water? Not as good? I bought like 6 gallons of it in preparation for the storm here... I was sure the power was going to go out. When the power goes out here, so does the water. :\


Bottled drinking water will be fine for your RETF. It fact its fine for u2. I think being careful with the H2O quality is good advice since RETF have skin like a lung.


----------

